# Step by step directions for my smoked turkey



## garyc (Aug 27, 2011)

*How to make Smoked Turkey*

*Poultry Brine *
1 ½ Gal Water
½ C Salt - Kosher
½ C Dark Brown  Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Louisiana Cajun Seasoning
2 tsp Celery Seed

*Poultry Injection*
½ Pkg Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing mix
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Celery Seed
3 TBS melted Butter (non salted)
2 C Apple Cider








The first step is to make sure the turkey is 100% thawed. If it is frozen in any part of the turkey you will have underdone parts.

To make a juicy and tender smoked turkey it is important to brine it overnight. Mix up your brine according to the recipe above. The brine and injection recipe is a variation on the Slaughterhouse Hillbilly tips I got from this site with my own tweaks applied.







Put your thawed turkey, breast side down, in a clean 5 gallon bucket or other container that will allow you to completely immerse the turkey in the brine. I went to Lowes and bought a brand new bucket with a lid. It worked great.  Pour the brine over the turkey making sure it is completely covered. If the turkey wants to float then fill a gallon sized baggy with water and put it over the turkey to hold it down. Cover the bucket and put in the refrigerator at least overnight but not more than 24 hours.

Before you start to inject your turkey get your smoker ready to go. Fill the water pan, soak your wood chips and pre-heat your smoker to 275 deg. To keep your smoker clean you can put an old pan or aluminum pan on the rack below where you will be placing your turkey to catch the drippings. It makes clean-up much easier.













After your turkey is brined you need to inject it. Mix up your injection recipe and fill your injector. Inject all areas of the turkey. Shoot it in every part of the breast, legs and thighs. You can’t get too much in there! Try to use all the injection solution.  Make sure you get in-between where the thigh and the side of the turkey meet.   Now rub the outside of the bird with olive oil, salt and pepper. If you want to season with something else like a poultry rub, now is the time to do it. Make sure you season, but not oil, the inside of the cavity.

Once you have your brined turkey injected and your smoker prepped it is time to smoke! Place your turkey directly on a rack and insert your temperature probe into the thickest part of the breast or where the thigh and body meet. Make sure you do not touch a bone or poke through into the cavity. Choose the spot you think will get done last. DO NOT TRY TO STUFF THE TURKEY! It will not work and will keep the turkey from absorbing the smoke from the cavity.

Once your turkey is in the smoker begin putting chips in the tray. You should only smoke for the first 3 or 4 hours. After that just let it cook. You can baste your turkey after you stop the smoke if you like. I use chicken broth mixed with butter. Cook to temp, not time. The turkey is done when the internal temp is 180 deg.  My smoker will not get hot enough to crisp the skin. If you want crisp skin take the turkey out when the internal temp is about 170 deg and cook uncovered in a 350 deg oven. Take it out at 180 deg.This is optional.  







After the turkey is done it needs to sit at room temperature for about 30 minutes before carving. This allows the juices to set and will make a much more juicy turkey.







ENJOY!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

The turkey looks delicious Gary!

Great step by step instructions!

This should be bumped around Thanksgiving!


----------



## garyc (Aug 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The turkey looks delicious Gary!
> 
> Great step by step instructions!
> 
> This should be bumped around Thanksgiving!


Thanks Al. My dad just bought a smoker and has been asking me for my recipes. I thought I would do a turkey step by step with pictures so he has an easier time with it.Then I thought, what the heck? Maybe others here might like to try my version of smoked turkey!

The turkey turned out great! The three of us only left a leg and thigh. Not much left for turkey salad!


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2011)

Brine AND inject?


----------



## garyc (Aug 27, 2011)

Flash said:


> Brine AND inject?




Oh yeah, it was very juicy and tender. The family just raved about it!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with Al---This is a GREAT step by step!!!

This is going in my "Specials" file, and if & when I want to do a Turkey----This is it !!!!

Awesome BearView too !!!

Thanks Gary!!!

Bear


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2011)

Most of the birds we get are already in a brine solution of sorts. Basically we just inject and it comes out fine, especially if it is a Butterball. I have salt issues so don't brine anything.


----------



## roller (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it and I am going to use it during the Holiday season or before...Nice thanks !!!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks great,  This will have to take a top spot in my "things to smoke" list.  Great job!!


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 27, 2011)

I love smoking turkey. Especially around the holidays. I usually do 9 or 10 before thanksgiving for people who want them at work. They go over really well.


----------



## garyc (Aug 27, 2011)

Flash said:


> Most of the birds we get are already in a brine solution of sorts. Basically we just inject and it comes out fine, especially if it is a Butterball. I have salt issues so don't brine anything.




I can understand that. My Dad has salt issues as well but on those "special" occasions like holidays he makes an exception. I really love the juicyness I get when I brine. I figure that I can just leave the salt shaker alone on the next meal to compensate.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 27, 2011)

Add a tbsp of pink salt (Cure #1) to your brine and give it a ham flavor for a true delicacy!


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 27, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Add a tbsp of pink salt (Cure #1) to your brine and give it a ham flavor for a true delicacy!


Now that is interesting. I have never heard/thought of this, but I think I may give it a try this Thanksgiving.


----------



## venture (Aug 27, 2011)

Pops, I like the cure idea.  I'm not much for turkey, but "Turkey Bacon on a Stick" or "Turkey Ham on the Bone"?  I can wrap my mind around those?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## garyc (Aug 27, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Add a tbsp of pink salt (Cure #1) to your brine and give it a ham flavor for a true delicacy!










 Good idea!


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good reading, thanks for posting that!


----------



## nwdave (Aug 28, 2011)

Turkey, a meat not just for the holidays.  True, availability limits the access to this fine meat, but I try to keep a couple of smaller birds in the freezer for the moment of inspiration, AND just now, I feel inspired.  Great recipe and some cure.....?  Gotta give this a tryout.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done


----------



## garyc (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought I would bump this for Thanksgiving. Everyone that has tried this has said it worked out great. I know I will be making another one this week! Enjoy everyone, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bignick (Nov 22, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Well done


The turkey at 180, yes it should be well done!


----------



## garyc (Nov 24, 2011)

BigNick said:


> The turkey at 180, yes it should be well done!




175 is done but just to be sure 180 is better! Nothing is worse than a "almost done" turkey not to mention it isn't safe. I just did one for Thanksgiving and it was so juicy the breast meat would drip when you took a fork full!


----------



## garyc (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is this years turkey. If you look at where the breast split open you will see the juices collecting there. Brining and injecting makes such a great bird!


----------

